# Chihuahua Puppy small lump and redness on his belly?



## JonathanMatthews (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi, first post here. We have a 17 week old Chihuahua puppy, his name is Prince. He has a small lump (almost like a spot) and redness on his belly, he doesn't seem to be irritated by it or hurt him to touch or anything. The redness flares up and calms down. 

He's back at the vet in 2 weeks for his second injection, should I wait until then or get it checked it out ASAP? 

I've attached a picture of it, any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

You mean that little pink spot on his midline? If so, I'd guess that it may be an umbilical hernia. Bring it up with your vet when you take him in in a couple weeks.


----------

